# The Knox Translation



## bookslover (Oct 27, 2012)

The Anglican-turned-Roman-Catholic priest and writer, Ronald Knox (1888-1957) translated the Bible from the Vulgate (and referencing Hebrew and Greek manuscripts). The New Testament was published in 1945, with the complete Bible appearing in 1950.

For those interested, the Knox translation has just been republished: Baronius Press: Catholic Publisher of Catholic Books, Catholic Bibles, Daily Missal, Liturgical Books, Catechism, Catholic Classics - Online Catholic Bookstore..


----------



## Sola Fide (Oct 27, 2012)

Good to know, thanks. I occasionally read Knox's NT, which is a joy to read for it's elegance of language. Though of course his Catholic stance does come through in places.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 27, 2012)

Of course, I'm not endorsing Knox's Catholicism (this is the _Puritan_ Board, after all!) - just noting that a mid-20th-century Bible translation is back in print, for those interested in such things.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 27, 2012)

The Berkeley version. Now there was a mid-20th century translation, if ever there was one.


----------

